# car rental advice...?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

It looks like NL-ers are starting to trickle back to their old spring sun-stompin' grounds of Florida this year...actually more like a stampede!
We're heading down early May. Speaking to more than a few who've gone & back now, & more than one has a story to tell about delays and/ or problems getting their rental car when they get up to the counter. Rental companies were often a pain in the past, now I guess things are worse.
It's all you need after a 13-hour travel day(if we're lucky!) that starts about 3am, from NL to Toronto to Tampa!
Any tips for anything I could /should do BEFORE I get to the counter to try to head off problems and make things go smoothly?
I was thinking of trying to phone the airport location directly the day before, to try to sweet-talk or bribe the mgr. or somebody to take pity on us & see that they simply fulfill their obligation & have our car ready when we get there...
Any other suggestions?


----------



## potato69 (Mar 21, 2018)

book it through costco


----------



## MrsPartridge (May 15, 2016)

Just got back from Tampa and the car rental wasn't a problem. Smooth and fast but there were many people in the queue. 

Beforehand, get a copy of your own car insurance because you might already have insurance that will cover a rental. Have it in hand to show them, just in case they don't believe you. Also we got a Sunpass for all those toll roads. There's enough tolls there that it's worth getting a pass. 

I booked through Priceline and they didn't try to upsell us. 

Big heads up. When you bring back the car, make sure it's clean. Very clean. If you drop food crumbs etc. they will ding you for cleaning fees. 

Before returning to the airport, pack up everything and make sure the car is clean. Then when you drop off your car at the airport, you will be run through there like some factory line. They get so many cars coming back at once that you are told to park and get out. You might not have time to gather your stuff if it's all over the car, so be sure to organize your bags etc. before entering the airport car rental return. 

Also, we brought our own GPS because they'll charge extra for theirs. 

We did our homework on insurance, Sunpass etc. and our tab wasn't all that bad. Honestly, book your car before you go on a site like Priceline or Expedia; they offer free cancellations.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

MrsPartridge said:


> Just got back from Tampa and the car rental wasn't a problem. Smooth and fast but there were many people in the queue.
> 
> Beforehand, get a copy of your own car insurance because you might already have insurance that will cover a rental. *Have it in hand to show them, just in case they don't believe you.* Also we got a Sunpass for all those toll roads. There's enough tolls there that it's worth getting a pass.
> 
> ...



Well meaning advice from your experiences I'm sure... but I disagree with everything! 

1) They don't care about insurance except for the half-assed upsell effort, if they even bother with that. "I have my own rental collision coverage" - "OK"

2) They don't care if the car is a mess. I'm sure there's a limit to this, but I haven't hit it. I've left garbage and crumbs, spilled a bottle of red wine on the floor mat, and once brought back a convertible absolutely covered in dust over ever inch of the outside and inside, after driving around dirt roads for 3 days in the desert... I was nervous about that one... No cleaning fee. I've brought cars back without full gas too and they don't even check that half the time.

3) They check-in the car at the airport factory line, say bye, and move on to something else. You can linger around for half an hour packing up stuff, if you wish.


----------



## Eclectic21 (Jun 25, 2021)

jargey3000 said:


> ...Any tips for anything I could /should do BEFORE I get to the counter to try to head off problems and make things go smoothly?


I'll check with my friend. His sister and family flew from Toronto to Florida and likely rented.

Book through Costco, if you have a membership. If not, stick to known brands and check whether the rental office is offsite where a shuttle ride from the airport is needed.

Join the frequent renter club for the company you booked with.


What sort of problems?
Usually if they haven't had the car booked, they have provided a larger one for the same fee. I've had to wait a while as the larger car is brought from a different location but have never been left without a car.

Calling a day or two before might be worthwhile.


If you have a smartphone or camera, take a video of the car when you pick it up and when returning it. It was Canada instead of the US but a friend returned the SUV to the airport, was told it was cleared for damage and the next day was told there was hole in the bumper that he was being charged for. Unfortunately the contract says that until a rental car employee says at two different checks that the car is damage free - one is still on the hook, even if the damage happens on their lot. Take a picture of the mileage and gas tank level (assuming you did not buy the gas package offered).

Check for types of vehicles your insurance or CC insurance covers as not all vehicle types are covered.








How a B.C. woman got stuck with a $4,000 bill after renting a pickup truck | Globalnews.ca


A Squamish woman was recently hit with a $4,424.50 bill after assuming her credit card insurance would cover the vehicle she rented.




globalnews.ca





If it is an airport, after hour returns probably don't matter but most contracts have you responsible for damage that happens _on their lot_, if location is closed. Video would help dispute any issues.








Why you should never, ever return a rental car after hours


A car renter dropped off his rental after the desk had closed, and a few days later learned why that was not a good idea




www.wcpo.com






Cheers


----------



## Eclectic21 (Jun 25, 2021)

peterk said:


> ... 1) They don't care about insurance except for the half-assed upsell effort, if they even bother with that. "I have my own rental collision coverage" - "OK"


YMMV ... I have had aggressive selling of the insurance, claiming it is essential and/or state law. Calmly assertively saying I had my own coverage about five times was needed.

I had checked the rental rider on my own insurance was active before the trip or that the CC provided insurance for that type of vehicle.




peterk said:


> ... 2) They don't care if the car is a mess. I'm sure there's a limit to this, but I haven't hit it ... I've brought cars back without full gas too and they don't even check that half the time ...


I haven't hit the cleaning limit for the inside of the car.

I've never heard of a charge or anyone being charged for the exterior being dirty. What I have heard of is that the dust/salt meant my friend was cleared as having no damage. The next day, he was emailed that after washing the car - the employee reported a scratch to the bumper and damage to the side mirror had been revealed.

YMMV for the how full the gas needs to be. I've been charged for a fraction below full. I've been told at pickup that I had to provide a gas receipt as I wasn't buying their gas package, where on drop off, the receipt was requested.




peterk said:


> ... 3) They check-in the car at the airport factory line, say bye, and move on to something else. You can linger around for half an hour packing up stuff, if you wish.


Assuming you haven't handed back the keys and they don't want the car to wash it right away.

Most of the time it is fine but at some locations, a different employee than the check in one has driven the car off to wash it before I've had a chance to enter the terminal. With few cars, in general, due to covid supply issues - I suspect this is happening more often.


Cheers


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

OP here... yes, did book thru Costco...usually do.
also...have done the rental / return process many times, but thanks for the info.
(Not sure if anyone mentioned, but another "tip": get the Return Car with full tank option, and fill up just before you return it.😜)
Nice to hear of some having smooth process. I'm hoping that the spring break / easter "rush" will be died down by the time we arrive in early May.
After 3 years of NL weather, which is basically:"6months of winter weather and 6 months of not-quite winter weather", - I must say I'm looking forward to a little hot break!
Lotta folks crap on a " florida vacation" & I can kinda appreciate that...but, it all deoends on one's perspective...We're not going there for the culture, or " enlightenment". It's the WEATHER , stupid! (and the (relatively) cheap booze, and restaurants with 'merican- size portions! lolol plus, everyone almost speaks engish, and i can understand the currency...and the road signs....lololo It's a relatively low-stress holiday😎


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Years or travel. Countless car rentals for business and for pleasure in the US, Canada, and Europe over many years. Typically used corporate rates, Costco, or Autoeurope for rentals. No issue in South America either. We did have this issue in Costa Rica but only with one agency. The others were fine.

Never once been asked for proof of insurance. Some mild upsell. Does this mean that there has been a change or is requesting proof a specific agency or agency's ploy to upsell? Once or twice in countess Florida and California rentals we had the story...the world would end and your children would be taken away if you did not buy the insurance. Alas the world did not end and our children are still with us.

Don't know about cleaning...only one or two of us and the cars never get dirty. Always return with either a full tank, or as often the case in Europe with the tank was filled as indicated when we picked it up.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Have done many rentals, just did one got back from Toronto. Did the pick up and drop off at the airport, no problems. 
In my case, I booked used TD Expedia using my travel points, it was cheaper than Costco this time, plus I to use points. I booked for an Economy/Compact (The second lowest category). I notices what some rental places called Economy, it was Compact at a different place.
When I arrive, both of the people in front of me did not get the vehicles they wanted, and had to pay for an upgrade. I was waiting for that. However, I had some guarantee, maybe because it was done through points, my Hyndai Electra/Nissan Versa equivalent, ended up being a Buick SUV. The lady said, that a great vehicle for your price. Don't know what I didn't have to pay more, probably in the fine print I always forget to read.


I always pay for the gas option so I don't have fill up. That's a preference after we ended up a VERY bad part of town in LA and in Miami trying to look for gas near the airport. Told hubby I will never do that again unless, it's short trip.
The return option was about $0.04 more / litre than most of the gas stations I passed near the airport. I didn't return on empty so they did fine
I never get insurance, but both my regular car insurance covers it, and so does the credit card. Make sure you take a picture of you insurance card and bring all the contact info with you. They didn't ask though. We have been hit 2 maybe 3 times by someone (not our fault) in a rental car. We did the same insurance procedure that you do here if you go through your own insurance. If you go through the credit card, make sure your reservation booking and the payment credit card are the same one. Some use different credit cards to book.
Bring your own GPS or if you phone has the data for that's fine. I like keeping my GPS separate from my cell in case I need to call while still navigating. If you have an older GPS like mine, you may want to update the maps.
Take pictures of the car as everyone says, mark it on the sure properly before you leave.

I also do not get road side assistance as I have CAA. In this last rental, my vehicle had a low tire pressure about 10 minutes on the highway. It was late, dark and I do not like stopping at a side of a road in places I am not familiar. I ended up getting to my destination just over an hour away, filled up when I arrive in town. I received another low pressure two days later. They said I didn't purchase roadside, and couldn't tell if there was a charge. I think there was a slow to begin with and it was there fault, but no one could be sure. I called CAA, it was a long wait. So I ended getting a replacement in the town I was in. I did the same thing of checking the vehicle, taking pics, signing the old car back, new car out. 

Returned the second vehicle to YYZ Airport location. They let me take my time getting our stuff, and no more issues other than the waste of my time.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

_"When I arrive, both of the people in front of me did not get the vehicles they wanted, and had to pay for an upgrade."_

That was it? They didnt have the car they wanted & had to pay for upgrade? Do you know if they had a reservation, for the car they wanted??


----------



## Eclectic21 (Jun 25, 2021)

jargey3000 said:


> ... (Not sure if anyone mentioned, but another "tip": get the Return Car with full tank option, and fill up just before you return it.😜) ....


Good steps for where one took the vehicle without the fuel plan. This is what I do most of the time. I have had a couple where there was 1/4 of a tank instead of full where the instructions were to return is as close to 1/4 as possible.

OTOH, a couple of rentals in Feb I bought the fuel plan. I had to do a lot of driving so I knew I'd pretty much use up the tank plus the refuel fuel price as $1.25 a litre where local prices were $1.65 at the time.




jargey3000 said:


> ...I'm hoping that the spring break / easter "rush" will be died down by the time we arrive in early May ... Lotta folks crap on a " florida vacation" & I can kinda appreciate that...but, it all deoends on one's perspective...


Went to Daytona Beach Shores in mid-March. Didn't have any problems with spring break as they seemed to be on the next beach south where a curfew was in effect for the young ones.

Driving meant the main areas to watch for crowds was the restaurants and the hotel elevator. Not hard to stay separate on the beach when the closest person is twenty feet away!!


Cheers


----------



## Eclectic21 (Jun 25, 2021)

ian said:


> ... Never once been asked for proof of insurance. Some mild upsell. Does this mean that there has been a change or is requesting proof a specific agency or agency's ploy to upsell?


One agency in California made noises about having to show proof but never followed through.

Was there a post that talked about having to show proof of insurance? I have only been asked to provide a gas station receipt to prove the car is full of gas.



ian said:


> ... Once or twice in countess Florida and California rentals we had the story...the world would end and your children would be taken away if you did not buy the insurance.


California is the only place I have had this story.

One thing I have run into is having a truck tie down strap on the road sink an end into the tire, wiping around the other end to make the side of the Nissan Rogue as well as put a couple of holes in the turn signal cluster. The CC said since it wasn't an accident - they wouldn't cover the damage. A couple of CT microfibre cloths with car shampoo cleared out the black marks to prove no damage to the car body. The rental company charged $125 CAD to replace the cluster so I figured I'd saved more than that by skipping buying the over priced rental company insurance.




ian said:


> ... Always return with either a full tank, or as often the case in Europe with the tank was filled as indicated when we picked it up.


I usually inquire as to the prices, having already checked local prices. Almost always it is better to skip the rental company fuel plan. A few times, with lots of driving planned - the fuel plan has been so much cheaper that I bought it.

Cheers


----------



## Eclectic21 (Jun 25, 2021)

Plugging Along said:


> ... In my case, I booked used TD Expedia using my travel points, it was cheaper than Costco this time, plus I to use points ...


I usually check Expedia, Costco and the rental company with the cheapest price. If I booked well in advance, I'll check a couple of times as it gets closer as sometimes, the week before has a deals for when it is not busy. The booked in advance can pretty much always be canceled for free so there's no risk for booking early.




Plugging Along said:


> ... When I arrive, both of the people in front of me did not get the vehicles they wanted, and had to pay for an upgrade. I was waiting for that. However, I had some guarantee, maybe because it was done through points, my Hyndai Electra/Nissan Versa equivalent, ended up being a Buick SUV. The lady said, that a great vehicle for your price. Don't know what I didn't have to pay more ...


I'd guess because you stood your ground, unless maybe they didn't have a reservation?

I've never been asked to pay for an upgrade when the reserved vehicle was not available. I would have assertively complained if I was repeatedly asked to pay.

Being a member of the rental company's club has meant that when I showed up with my Costco reservation, the staff commented that I had rented often enough to qualify for a free upgrade that did not require points. 


Cheers


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

We have rented from Budget at LAX twice. The cars are located on the second floor. A friend/colleague who is very experienced with this office advised us to rent the cheapest small car and not to give in to the upsell. Why...they do not have small cars only intermediates.

Sure enough we rented a small car for the four of us. Major upsell. Said we could never get the four of us into that little car yada yada yada. Held our ground. Got the keys, went upstairs to the car.

Guess what....my colleague was correct. Not a small car in site. All were intermediate and larger.

In Faro, Portugal the big upsell was insurance. The agent said the car antennaes get stolen all the time. I reached up to the back window, unscrewed the antenna and stored it in the backseat. Useless to us. Reconnected when we dropped the car off in Lisbon.


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

I have used autoslash a few times to easily find the best pricing.

We just booked a rental for Ottawa in July. Oddly enough, the cheapest option was a full size pickup truck, so that is what we booked.


----------



## wayward__son (Nov 20, 2017)

Anyone here given Turo a try?


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

jargey3000 said:


> It looks like NL-ers are starting to trickle back to their old spring sun-stompin' grounds of Florida this year...actually more like a stampede!
> We're heading down early May. Speaking to more than a few who've gone & back now, & more than one has a story to tell about delays and/ or problems getting their rental car when they get up to the counter. Rental companies were often a pain in the past, now I guess things are worse.
> It's all you need after a 13-hour travel day(if we're lucky!) that starts about 3am, from NL to Toronto to Tampa!
> Any tips for anything I could /should do BEFORE I get to the counter to try to head off problems and make things go smoothly?
> ...


When ever we fly back home to the rock I just book a rental car from the St. John's airport directly from the website for whichever one we pick. I have never had an issue with doing this so you should be able to get one for next month now fairly easily. Bergs are starting to showup so you picked a good time. You could also just add collision etc to your own car insurance if you have not already done so (some credit cards have this also) for maybe $35 for the year, way cheaper than taking theirs.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

^^^^HUH?^^^^


----------



## Eclectic21 (Jun 25, 2021)

Expanding on jargey3000's "HUH?" 

The OP says the rental is in Florida so while the St. John's airport info is likely good for those visiting, it isn't what is being looked for.


Cheers


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

jargey3000 said:


> _"When I arrive, both of the people in front of me did not get the vehicles they wanted, and had to pay for an upgrade."_
> 
> That was it? They didnt have the car they wanted & had to pay for upgrade? Do you know if they had a reservation, for the car they wanted??


From what I could tell, that was it. The first guy was from the US, and kept repeating but that not the car I wanted, so why do I have to pay the difference? and then change to '$59 cdn per day is how much US?' I assumed because he kept making a comparison, he had a reservation. He ended up getting the BMW vs the luxery SUV for that amount. That's all I heard

The other person for sure had a reservation and was calling about it to compare. 

On a side note, I was travelling with my kids gym for a competition and dozens of people rented vehicles with no problems. Part that team is currently in Florida and the same thing, no problems. 




Eclectic21 said:


> I usually check Expedia, Costco and the rental company with the cheapest price. If I booked well in advance, I'll check a couple of times as it gets closer as sometimes, the week before has a deals for when it is not busy. The booked in advance can pretty much always be canceled for free so there's no risk for booking early.
> 
> I'd guess because you stood your ground, unless maybe they didn't have a reservation?
> 
> ...


I also check Costca, expedia (both TD and regular) and the rental company for the cheapest. In my particular case this time, TD expedia was the cheapest and even cheaper when I did my point conversion. I usually find this to be the case, or when my spouse books he always find hidden deals, so we have only done Costco once. 

I was expecting an argument at the counter, but I just went there, they said I was upgraded and gave it to me. Other times we have travelled, they have tried to make us pay for an upgrade, and we said 'No'. Once I walked over to the competitor, asked the what they had, and it was about the same price, so we cancelled on the spot, and went to the competitor.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Eclectic21 said:


> Expanding on jargey3000's "HUH?"
> 
> The OP says the rental is in Florida so while the St. John's airport info is likely good for those visiting, it isn't what is being looked for.
> 
> ...


No coffee in me when I read this post LOL.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

There is a shortage of car rentals all over ,we have always booked and paid online either through TD experdia or Dollar car rental in Tampa /Orlando etc.My niece tried in Feb to book a car for August in Newfoundland and there was nothing. It will be insane


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

marina628 said:


> There is a shortage of car rentals all over ,we have always booked and paid online either through TD experdia or Dollar car rental in Tampa /Orlando etc.My niece tried in Feb to book a car for August in Newfoundland and there was nothing. It will be insane


Yeah this is a bit of a disaster for me since I don't own a car, and usually rent a car for a stretch of a few days, or a week, when I want to take a trip.

These days, when I try my usual outlets, I cannot find ANY rental cars. I don't mean that the prices are high... I mean no cars are available, period.

There are other places to get cars but I used to rent from one or two reliable spots who knew me well, and who never pulled any tricks or shenanigans. This situation now causes me stress because I have things I need to do, for example, drive south of the border to renew my NEXUS card. But on the available appointment dates, I cannot find a rental car anywhere.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

james4beach said:


> Yeah this is a bit of a disaster for me since I don't own a car, and usually rent a car for a stretch of a few days, or a week, when I want to take a trip.
> 
> These days, when I try my usual outlets, I cannot find ANY rental cars. I don't mean that the prices are high... I mean no cars are available, period.
> 
> There are other places to get cars but I used to rent from one or two reliable spots who knew me well, and who never pulled any tricks or shenanigans. This situation now causes me stress because I have things I need to do, for example, drive south of the border to renew my NEXUS card. But on the available appointment dates, I cannot find a rental car anywhere.


My son has never owned a car , he always lived downtown Toronto and many public transportation options .Parking and car expenses of $600 a month was never worth it to him , I believe with covid many of the car rental places reduced their inventory and never built it back up .


----------



## Eclectic21 (Jun 25, 2021)

newfoundlander61 said:


> No coffee in me when I read this post LOL.


Ya ... I've had that happen as well.

Good thing I don't take myself too seriously to let such issues bother me after I've finished my "doh!?" slap on the forehead. 


Cheers


----------



## Eclectic21 (Jun 25, 2021)

marina628 said:


> There is a shortage of car rentals all over ,we have always booked and paid online either through TD experdia or Dollar car rental in Tampa /Orlando etc....


I haven't noticed much of an issue ... beyond more upgrades for free as my booked car size was not on the lot. A couple of times I have had to switch to a different agency or use the airport instead of something closer.




marina628 said:


> ... My niece tried in Feb to book a car for August in Newfoundland and there was nothing. It will be insane


Not sure NF is a great indicator as I can recall my co-worker booking his preferred flights home at least a year out. IIRC, he said the best time was at the year and a half mark.


Cheers


----------



## Eclectic21 (Jun 25, 2021)

james4beach said:


> ... These days, when I try my usual outlets, I cannot find ANY rental cars. I don't mean that the prices are high... I mean no cars are available, period.


I wonder what's different.

I had to rent for about a month in the Feb / March time frame. It was a series of rentals so there were many bookings instead of booking once for a month.


Cheers


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Eclectic21 said:


> I haven't noticed much of an issue ... beyond more upgrades for free as my booked car size was not on the lot. A couple of times I have had to switch to a different agency or use the airport instead of something closer.
> 
> 
> Not sure NF is a great indicator as I can recall my co-worker booking his preferred flights home at least a year out. IIRC, he said the best time was at the year and a half mark.
> ...


I have been going home for 37 years and so do my family ,going to Gander or St.John's is very easy ,you can book in spring for summer easily. This year is come home year so likely a 300-400% increase in travel there.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Eclectic21 said:


> I wonder what's different.
> 
> I had to rent for about a month in the Feb / March time frame. It was a series of rentals so there were many bookings instead of booking once for a month.


I was able to rent easily up until about March. It just changed dramatically starting recently.

I picked up a BMW X1 rental today. So far I'm very impressed with it and in Eco mode, seems quite good on fuel as well.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Our son had their 2014 van run into and it is good they can still drive it, because the insurance told him it could be 6 months to get the parts needed.

They also told him they only pay for rental cars for X number of days, and after that you pay your own car rental costs.

He is hoping the insurance gives them cash for the damage and they keep driving it as it is just paint damage down the side and a couple of dents.

The van has 240,000 kms on it and likely isn't worth much in $$ but is valuable to them as a second vehicle for running around town.

Maybe the delays for fixing cars is using up the rental cars supply.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

sags said:


> Maybe the delays for fixing cars is using up the rental cars supply.


That could be. The place I rent from did mention that much of their business is from car dealerships and insurance claims. Maybe there's something going on there.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Could be some good news here. I'm starting to see rental car prices coming down, and availability increasing, after a year of absolutely insane pricing.

Maybe tourist demand is finally easing off --- I hope. The prices are still nothing like they were before the pandemic but at least availability is increasing. You can actually find bookings.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

I believe the rental companies liquidated a lot of their fleet during the pandemic and then couldn't replace them in time when demand picked back up. Also, back to school usually curbs demand for family vacation travel. All in all, a good thing for consumers and business travelers alike. I am hoping prices drop to pre-pandemic levels but that may be asking too much.

added: Still around $170 - $200 CAD a day for a weekly rental in the US.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I hope the US prices drop soon.

In my own city, I'm now finding rental cars at 2020 prices. That's a huge relief. Prices still vary according to the day (as they always have) but when flexible with dates, I can find prices that look very normal to me.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

londoncalling said:


> I believe the rental companies liquidated a lot of their fleet during the pandemic and then couldn't replace them in time when demand picked back up. Also, back to school usually curbs demand for family vacation travel. All in all, a good thing for consumers and business travelers alike. I am hoping prices drop to pre-pandemic levels but that may be asking too much.
> 
> added: Still around $170 - $200 CAD a day for a weekly rental in the US.


That must be in a hugely popular place. I have a midsize booked in Hawaii for late March at USD$275/week for 2 weeks, all in taxes and fees.(or CAD$750 total). Though I do have access to a corporate discount.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

AltaRed said:


> That must be in a hugely popular place. I have a midsize booked in Hawaii for late March at USD$275/week for 2 weeks, all in taxes and fees.(or CAD$750 total). Though I do have access to a corporate discount.


When I posted a few weeks back I was looking at Seattle, Phoenix, Sante Fe and Denver. A quick look this evening shows a mid size in Seattle for a week in November all in at $785CAD. Definitely a nice price drop. Now if we could only find 2020 fuel prices.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I want to go to southern California, but I'm still seeing insanely high costs for weekly rentals. I hope they come down. The flight and hotel are actually pretty cheap, it's the car rental that's holding me back!


----------

